# Tanks without gravel.......



## afcno9 (Dec 27, 2003)

would anyone reccomend having a tank with no gravel for rbp's?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

afcno9 said:


> would anyone reccomend having a tank with no gravel for rbp's?


 yes and no. I think it can be done without problems, but I think its kinda plain. to me style is half of owning an aquarium.otherwize it just looks like a holding tank.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

exactly right but it so easy to clean with no gravel or sand

but why get a tank if your not gonna make it look good thats what its all about

you wouldnt want to live in a house with no furniture or carpet would you :laugh:


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

all so tru


----------



## piranha_sarge (Feb 23, 2004)

also it can stress the pirahna out since it has nowhere to hide among other things


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2004)

One advantage to having a tank with no gravel is you can feed live worms with no worries about the worms scurrying under the gravel. This is what I do for my Tire-Track Eel that eats primarily live blackworms.

For plants, I put in the plastic terraium plants with suction cups to anchor it to the glass.


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

get some nice lookin black sand or black gravel


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

ahh who needs it.

my reds like this setup, and cleaning is a breeze!


----------



## abihsot911 (Jan 5, 2004)

lol..nice and simply..always work...
really depend on how much you want to put in it..
nice looking tank..=more work..
plain tank = easier..but dont look good..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

just make sure to have some large rocks and plants in the tank.. a Solid Bare tank and freak some fish out..

most of my tanks are bare.. its great for cleaning.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

If you like the look of no gravel or sand then i would reccomend it. I only have a few med size rocks and fake plants in my tank and it stays very clean and I dont even have to vaccuum the bottom thanks to my pleco.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

yes having a bare tank can freak p's out mine started attacking the floor? so i put a thin layer of gravel in, just be sure to add deco if no substrate


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

yeh best put a thin layer than none at all...........i agree style and the way it looks is everything remember its for your pleaser.....and cleaning a tank is a breaze anyway mine takes 2 hours a week thats full (gravel vac 50percent water change sides of glass cleaned and genral tidy of decaying plants


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

> yes having a bare tank can freak p's out mine started attacking the floor? so i put a thin layer of gravel in, just be sure to add deco if no substrate


its very confusing and unnatural to use no gravel for the p's, i would not recommend it, if you choose for this hobby do the best for the fish not for yourself so you can clean the tank better


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

No gravel=kind of ugly :sad: !


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> No gravel=kind of ugly :sad: !


 agreed.







waaaay to bare without it.


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

isnt gravel a good root for benificial bacteria to go on??? thats what i always thought.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

No Gravel is Plain but = Easier to clean

i perfer no gravel


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

lets see some pics of substrateless setups.

By The Way-

My tank is only like this temp...I did have playsand in the tank, and I hated it...I will eventually add gravel..
Untill then Im enjoying this.


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

...


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

sorry folks


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

good gravel makes the tank look so natural and so much better than without gravel. without gravel it is like living in a prison cell. it has all that you need to live. but with gravel and decorations and plants ect it is like living in a house, it has all the things you like.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I use gravel in all of mine...I think the more natural look is worth the extra effort in cleaning.


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

> good gravel makes the tank look so natural and so much better than without gravel. without gravel it is like living in a prison cell. it has all that you need to live. but with gravel and decorations and plants ect it is like living in a house, it has all the things you like.
























i would know what to choose prison cell or a living room


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

i perfer sand or garvel rather than no substrate. Having no substrate just looks boring :nod:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

«PïRåñHªß¥të» said:


> isnt gravel a good root for benificial bacteria to go on??? thats what i always thought.


 There are bacteria present in gravel, but they hardly influence the tank's cycle: the bacteria in the filter take care of that, because they have a very constant supply of oxygen and nutrients.
The bacteria in the gravel are helpful to kick-start the cycle, though (in case of setting up a new tank, or after something went wrong with the filter).

Personally, I don't like the look of bare tanks: fish simply look better in a natural-looking environment, IMO.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> «PïRåñHªß¥të» said:
> 
> 
> > isnt gravel a good root for benificial bacteria to go on??? thats what i always thought.
> ...


 Actualy a LARGE portion of bacteri is found on the gravel...

Not deep down inside... more so on the surface where water is activly flowing past..

remember. Bacteria grow on EVERY surface in the tank.


----------

